# Smoked Honey



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dont do this! ....
I had a super of cross comb to clean up, so I dumped the combs I could not get to line up with the frames into a bowl. Of course, this got a lot of bees in the bowl too. I tried smoking the bowl to get the bees out, which did not work. ( I later put a lid on the bowl, put it in the freezer, then picked the bees off the combs as I transferred to another bowl)
I strained the honey, & had some on toast this morning. It has a slightly smokey taste, which I dont really care for. at least there is not that much of it.
I learn as I go. CE


----------

